
Climatologist Judith Curry leaves academia over field's politicization - fedups
https://judithcurry.com/2017/01/03/jc-in-transition/
======
woodandsteel
Could someone explain what is her overall position on global climate change
is? Of the various positions I have seen advocated by skeptics, is it:

We can be certain the climate is not getting warmer.

The climate might or might not be getting warmer.

The climate is getting warmer, but it definitely has some other cause than
human action.

The climate is getting warmer, and it might or might not be due to human
actions.

The climate is getting warmer, and it is due at least to a considerable extent
to human actions, but this will be on the whole good for the human race.

The climate is getting warmer, but it will have no overall impact on human
well-being.

The climate is getting warmer, and it will be harmful, but it ought to be
dealt with by free enterprise with little or no government action.

Or several other positions I have not mentioned.

Also, what does she think of those who hold one of the positions above that
she does not hold--does she think they are irrational and ill-informed?

~~~
tropo
Skeptics might not be saying what they really believe. Some beliefs do not
make for good sound bites in the political arena. For example:

The climate is probably getting warmer, and humans probably are causing this.
This will help some people while hurting others, and we are more fond of the
people who might benefit from warming. (compare Canada with Saudi Arabia, or
Alaska with Hawaii) We can't do anything to prevent climate change without
devastating our economy; the climate change is probably less harmful, at least
to us. Whatever we do to reduce fossil fuel usage will reduce the global price
of fossil fuel, thus encouraging fossil fuel use in other countries that would
like an economic advantage over us. Other countries will cheat on any
agreements we make. If the climate situation becomes really bad, the best-
prepared countries will be the ones with the strongest economies. In
conclusion, we won't do a damn thing.

That sure doesn't play well in a sound bite, does it? OK, plan B is to deny
the issue.

It doesn't even have to be intentional. When people find potential conclusions
unacceptable, they seek alternate facts until an acceptable conclusion is
reached. That's just how the human mind works.

------
jaclaz
Extremely interesting, and - I believe - extending to the whole academic
world, not only climatology.

